# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Ваши любимые книги

## Макcим

Предлагаю поговорить о литературе.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

поддерживаю))

люблю японские романы/детективы, например Харуки Мураками...
ещё Сидни Шелдон очень-очень нра (особенно в оригинале... сейчас вот штурмую в очередной раз неадаптированный Rage of Angels)...
ну и фэнтези - Сапковски (про ведьмака) и Ле Гуин (земноморье)

----------


## rav

"Цветы для Элджернона"

----------


## SDA

Бернард Корнуэлл - вся серия про Шарпа ну и другие http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/kornuyell_bernard/
Из свежих понравилось Амур Бакиев - Легионы идут за Дунай
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/bakie...idut_za_dunai/ и сейчас  
читаю Гэри Дженнингс - Ацтек. Гроза надвигается - http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/dzhen...a_nadvigaetsya
из фентази Джордж Мартин -  Песнь льда и пламени:http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/martin_dzhordzh/
С детства  люблю историческую прозу, особенно военную историю. Недавно перечитал Тита Ливия - Война с Ганнибалом, написано таким замечательным языком, что кажется - пишет современник.

----------


## pig

АБС - однозначно писатели на все времена. Из новых - очень нравятся повести Дяченков (а вот романы у них хуже получаются, на мой взгляд). Сейчас жду, когда "Обитаемый остров" на экраны выпустят, очень интересно, что из этого вышло. По осени купил и единым духом прочитал "Песни Петера Сьлядека" Олди.
Из импортных - Барри Лонгиер. "Грядущий завет" меня потряс ещё десять лет назад, а недавно я на цирковую серию набрёл ("Город Барабу", "Мир-цирк" и "Песнь слона" в одном томе).

----------


## XP user

@ *ScratchyClaws*:

Возможно вы тоже хотите посмотреть на этот сайт:
http://www.literature.org/
http://www.literature.org/faq.html
http://www.literature.org/authors/

Paul

----------


## ISO

Моя настольная книга М. Литвак "Принцип сперматозоида", часто в жизни приходится использовать мысли из этой книги. Кому интересно:
http://lib.aldebaran.ru/author/litva...spermatozoida/

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Люблю произведения Айзека Азимова,Стругацких, Ефремова, Беляева ,Макс Фрай.
PS : Гаррисона забыл  :Smiley:

----------


## SuperBrat

А я люблю бывать на forum.fenzin.de. Где и выбираю хороших молодых авторов-фантастов для прочтения.

----------


## Jolly Rojer

SuperBrat интересный сайт  :Smiley:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> @ *ScratchyClaws*:
> 
> Возможно вы тоже хотите посмотреть на этот сайт:
> http://www.literature.org/
> http://www.literature.org/faq.html
> http://www.literature.org/authors/
> 
> Paul


спасибо за ссылки) а то с литературой в оригинале тут правда напряжно...

----------


## AlexGOMEL

Стейнбек, Конецкий, Стругацкие, аль Атоми, Бригадир-это те которые с ходу пришли в голову, но общее направление такое.
*SuperBrat*, спасибо за интересный линк.

----------


## Shark

Фантастика, боевики, мистика.
Последнее время - только техническая Литература, увы...

----------


## wise-wistful

Майн Кампф - от известного автора.

Так как появляются ссылки - то впору их как-то систематизировать, а то не удобно будет искать по всем постам.

----------


## akok

> Фантастика, боевики, мистика.


+1
Психология  :Smiley: 
Исторические как "Легионы идут за Дунай"
Фентези




> Майн Кампф - от известного автора.
> 
> Так как появляются ссылки - то впору их как-то систематизировать, а то не удобно будет искать по всем постам.


Интересное литературное произведение, вы в оригенале читаете или в переводе?

----------


## pig

Михаила Веллера забыл. Автор, сильно отличный от прочих.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Василий Головачёв, ранние произведения... А всё остальное долго перечислять  :Smiley:

----------


## santy

А.Битов - "пушкинский дом", Х.Кортасар - "игра в классики", Ф.Ницше - "странник и его тень"...

----------


## wise-wistful

Ещё интересно читать стихи "поэта" Иосифа Джугашвили. Кстати, их при царском режиме даже публиковали.

Постарел наш друг Ниника,
Сломлен злою сединой.
Плечи мощные поникли,
Стал беспомощным герой,

Вот беда! Когда, бывало,
Он с неистовым серпом
Проходил по полю шквалом
Сноп валился за снопом.

По жнивью шагал он прямо,
Отирая пот с лица,
И тогда веселья пламя
Озаряло молодца.

А теперь не ходят ноги
Злая старость не щадит...
Все лежит старик убогий,
Внукам сказки говорит.

А когда услышит с нивы
Песню вольного труда,
Сердце, крепкое на диво,
Встрепенется, как всегда.

На костыль свой опираясь,
Приподнимется старик
И, ребятам улыбаясь,
Загорается на миг.

----------


## XP user

> ещё Сидни Шелдон очень-очень нра (особенно в оригинале...


Это не сравнить с книжкой в руках, но всё же:
Sydney Sheldon - Master of the Game - скачать
Sydney Sheldon - The Sky is Falling - скачать
Sydney Sheldon - Rage Of Angels - скачать
Sidney Sheldon - Doomsday Conspiracy - скачать
Sidney Sheldon - Sands of Time - скачать

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Фантастика, боевики, мистика.


У меня примерно тоже самое, только еще детективы, исторические, фентези, ужасы, приключения. Вроде ничего не забыл. Выделить что-то любимое немогу, в разных жанрах попадаются отличные книги, тем более, что многие из них тут уже перечислены.И хотя не люблю читать с монитора, но приходится пользоваться библиотеками: Библиотека lib.rus.ec, Библиотека Aldebaran, Библиотека FictionBook, Библиотека Пухлого, Библиотека в кармане, Библиотека Fenzin. 
Но как тут уже написали, это не сравнить с обычной бумажной книгой, да еще и лежа на диване.

P.S. Ах да чуть не забыл, я еще и просто коллекционирую электронные библиотеки в дисковых вариантах.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

Любимым романом пока остаётся «Люди как боги» С.Снегова.
Но Дяченки тоже жгут мощно.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Я являюсь любителем научной фантастики - Хайнлайн (у меня есть поголовно все его произведения, некоторые в двух вариантах перевода), Гаррисон (аналогично), Гамильтон, Кларк, Шекли, Нортон, Азимов ... Причем я под книгой я понимаю именно "бумажную" литературу

----------


## [email protected]

Люблю произведения Тараса Шевченко, О.Гончара, Леси Украинки, Ивана Франка

----------


## sergey888

> Я являюсь любителем научной фантастики - Хайнлайн (у меня есть поголовно все его произведения, некоторые в двух вариантах перевода), Гаррисон (аналогично), Гамильтон, Кларк, Шекли, Нортон, Азимов ... Причем я под книгой я понимаю именно "бумажную" литературу


Бумажная литература это конечно хорошо, но дорого, особенно если интересно, то за день проглатываешь любю книгу. А так у меня тоже полные сборники: Хайнлайн, Гаррисон, Шекли, Азимов, Дин Кунц, Мария Семенова, Саймак, Лавкрафт, а остальное уже не полными собраниями, а отдельными книгами. Кое что уже по пять раз перечитывал, потому как покупать постоянно новое дороговато, а читать с монитора не охота.

----------


## [email protected]

> P.S. Ах да чуть не забыл, я еще и просто коллекционирую электронные библиотеки в дисковых вариантах.


Так электронной то не похвалишся перед друзьми, а ось бумажной библиотекой ещё как похвалишся. :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

> Так электронной то не похвалишся перед друзьми, а ось бумажной библиотекой ещё как похвалишся.


Ну вопервых у меня не только электронные варианты, у меня еще и многотысячая своя книжная библиотека. Ну может многотысячная я загнул, но пару тысяч книг есть и они не просто для красоты стоят на полках. А вовторых что-то некому хвалится, сейчас всем фильмы подавай в крайнем случае аудиокниги, а читать что-то никто не стремится. Это я о моих друзьях.  :Cool:

----------


## [email protected]

Да к я не говорю, что у Вас их нет. Очень радует, что у Вас есть бумажная литература. Ну не сказал бы что всем прям так и подавай фильм. Сучасные фильмы досить часто сняты по мотивам книг. Поэтому чтоб оценить книгу нужно её прочитать, а не посмотреть фильм. 
(Прошу простить за ошибки я не русский и русский для меня не основной язык)

----------


## sergey888

> Люблю произведения Тараса Шевченко, О.Гончара, Леси Украинки, Ивана Франка


Судя по этому, не сложно догадаться откуда ты.  :Cheesy:

----------


## Толик

Джэк Лондон - Польза сомнения отличный рассказ
Дэн Браун, Джеймс Чейз
 :Cheesy:

----------


## [email protected]

> Судя по этому, не сложно догадаться откуда ты.


офтоп. Так я и не скрываю откуда я. И для меня это главное. всё же свое родное больше нравиться. Это как в поговорке - "Своя рубашка ближе к телу".

----------


## pig

> Хайнлайн, Гаррисон, Шекли, Азимов, Дин Кунц, Мария Семенова, Саймак, Лавкрафт


Спасибо за напоминание. Саймак ("Город", "Заповедник гоблинов") и Брэдбери ("Вино из одуванчиков"). Не так давно по ящику, не помню, на каком канале, повторяли "Электронную бабушку". Литовская студия тогда (конец восьмидесятых) засунула в сюжет половину "Вина". То есть, от "Вина" там было много больше, чем от собственно "Бабушки". Шикарный фильм получился. "Дозорам" до него как до звёзд.

----------


## wise-wistful

Произведения Л.Н. Толстого очень люблю. "Война и мир" - это вещь прекрасная. Регулярно перечитываю, но только в виде книги, на мониторе не люблю читать. Иногда лучше заплатить и купить хорошую книгу, чем читать её на компьютере. Э.Хаменгуэй то же один из любимых авторов. "Старик и море" читаю "взахлёб". Тот же Ф.М. Достоевский и его "Преступление и наказание" люблю перечтывать. Да вообще люблю классическую литературу.

Произведения А.И.Солженицына весьма нравятся.

----------


## Rene-gad

Читаю в последнее время мало беллетристики. Стараюсь читать вещи Мураками, Томаса Манна, Зигфрида Ленца, Стивена Кинга, иногда перечитываю булгаковского Мастера и Ильфа с Петровым. Из новых российских авторов нравится Пелевин, кое-что из Перумова.



> Судя по этому, не сложно догадаться откуда ты.


Для того, чтобы любить читать Драйзера, Фолкнера, Стивена Кинга или Брэдбери не обязательно быть америкацем  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Олег Акопян

Люблю детективы. А.К.Дойля, М.Спилейна, А.Кристи. Очень нравится Т.Драйзер, Ж.Верн. Вообще список достаточно большой. Единственное - это не читаю на компьютере книги, не понимаю я этого. Нравится подержать книгу в руках.

----------


## Макcим

> Я являюсь любителем научной фантастики - Хайнлайн


Какое произведение Вам особенно нравится?

----------


## sergey888

> Читаю в последнее время мало беллетристики. Стараюсь читать вещи Мураками, Томаса Манна, Зигфрида Ленца, Стивена Кинга, иногда перечитываю булгаковского Мастера и Ильфа с Петровым. Из новых российских авторов нравится Пелевин, кое-что из Перумова.
> 
> Для того, чтобы любить читать Драйзера, Фолкнера, Стивена Кинга или Брэдбери не обязательно быть америкацем  .


Ну ты сравнил.

----------


## Rene-gad

> Ну ты сравнил.


А почему нет? Или ты считаешь, что вклад в мировую культуру украинских авторов не такой же значительный, как того же Драйзера или Брэдбери? Или ты принадлежишь к категории "читателей" типа



> Я книгу Солженицына не читал, но так же, как и всe советские люди, гневно осуждаю...


?
О вкусе устриц (с) можно спорить только тогда, когда их сам попробовал.

----------


## sergey888

Ты опять передергиваешь. Просто когда таких авторов упоминает такой человек как [email protected] то не сложно догадаться откуда он. И я ведь это говорил не как претензия. А именно в смысле что не сложно догадатся откуда он. Вот если бы он перечислил Драйзера, Фолкнера, Стивена Кинга или Брэдбери даже в голову бы не пришло это написать.
P.S. Я как раз никого не осуждаю и вообще не понимаю к чему этот разговор. А ты это воспринемаешь как будто я имею что-то против кого-то.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Это не сравнить с книжкой в руках, но всё же:
> Sydney Sheldon - Master of the Game - скачать
> Sydney Sheldon - The Sky is Falling - скачать
> Sydney Sheldon - Rage Of Angels - скачать
> Sidney Sheldon - Doomsday Conspiracy - скачать
> Sidney Sheldon - Sands of Time - скачать
> 
> Paul


только сейчас заметила это сообщение, спасибо!
сравню со своей коллекцией. по-моему кое-чего у меня нет  :Smiley: 



а может кто-нибудь может помочь мне с поисками электронной книжки Sex and the city в оригинале? давно ищу... и только за денежку попадается((

----------


## PavelA

Из фантастики:
Ден Симмонс Гиперион, Падение Гипериона.
Урсула ле Гуин ранние произведения.
Дуглас Адамс "Автостопом по Галактике" и другие книги этого автора.

Из другого: классика русская, произведения Пикуля.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## vidocq89

Достаточно серьезно увлекаюсь классикой НФ, как зарубежной, так и нашей, также почитываю и вообще классику литературы всех (по-возможности) жанров и направлений... 
Читать художественную литературу могу только в бумажном виде, а вот компьютерную предпочитаю читать с монитора, хотя есть компьютерные книги, которые лучше иметь в обоих вариантах. 
Также пробую читать и что-то из современных фантастов (аля кибер-панк, журнал "Если")... но из таких новых произведений мне по душе примерно только одно из трех :Huh: 




> Цитата:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					Сообщение от *Зайцев Олег*  
> _Я являюсь любителем научной фантастики - Хайнлайн_
> 
> Какое произведение Вам особенно нравится?


вопрос, хоть и не мне, но не могу удержаться) 
Произведения Хайнлайна - это первое из НФ, что я прочитал в своей жизни ... "Туннель в небо" и "Гражданин Галактики" и "Звездный Зверь" - три повести в одной книги ...  :Smiley:  
А потом уже порядок прочтения не помню) Главное, что дверь в мир НФ для меня открыл именно он.




> Тот же Ф.М. Достоевский и его "Преступление и наказание" люблю перечтывать.


оо... ну слава Богу.. значит я не один такой, кто тащится от творчества Достоевского и от этого произведения в частности...
в домике Достоевского были в Старой Руссе? Под впечатлением после первых двух прочтений вышеназванного произведения съездил туда...

----------


## wise-wistful

> в домике Достоевского были в Старой Руссе?


К сожалению не был. Я вообще в Россию езжу очень редко и только к родственникам. А жаль, наверное интересное.

----------


## PavelA

"Гражданин Галактики" Хайнлайна - очень детская книга, но читается просто на ура.

http://pers.narod.ru/text/nasreddin/book1.html - вот совсем другая тема. Повесть о Хадже Насреддине. Замечательная вещь.

----------


## vidocq89

> "Гражданин Галактики" Хайнлайна - очень детская книга, но читается просто на ура.


если бы я начал с чего-то другого, то наверное никогда бы и не открыл этот прекрасный мир)
мне кстати тогда и было всего 11 лет :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 



> Повесть о Хадже Насреддине. Замечательная вещь.


да) отличная книга) и вторая часть о его поездке в горы тоже на ура)
... умрет либо султан, либо я, либо осел ... :Stick Out Tongue:  - как-то так помню))

----------


## drongo

Я не давно в фентези подался, точнее  сейчас читаю Терри Гудкайнд.    Очень увлекательно  написал правила волшебников,  и что интересно- и в реале эти правила работают  :Smiley: 
Например, "первое правило" очень подходит для раздела мошенничество- я уже в объявление  разместил.http://virusinfo.info/announcement.php?f=72&a=19
P.S.Сначала сериал начал смотреть по мотивам,  затем взял книгу- оказался сюжет намного интересней в книге чем в теле-экранизации. Советую всем кто старше 18  :Smiley:  Довольно много элементов садо-мазо , хотя без этого скорее всего не было бы такого ощущения от книги, желания узнать что же произойдёт с героями  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

Тут почитал серию Точинов "Новая Инквизиция". Странная смесь фантастики, ужастики, переделанной истории.

----------


## santy

пожалуй, еще Маркес. "сто лет одиночества".

----------

